
Let's Read Science “StackGAN: Text to Photo-Realistic Image Synthesis” - RangerScience
https://medium.com/@rangerscience/lets-read-science-stackgan-text-to-photo-realistic-image-synthesis-4562b2b14059
======
RangerScience
Author here, AMA. This is an experiment.

